# So Many Roads (1965-1995)



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Grateful Dead
So Many Roads (1965-1995)

Release Date November 9, 1999
Duration06:26:22
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Jam Bands
Psychedelic/Garage
Album Rock
Country-Rock
Folk-Rock
Recording DateNovember 3, 1965 - July, 1995


----------

